# Local Natives



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2010)

I got recommended this band by member ShadowXP and I think they're incredible! Their songs keep the same tune but move around effortlessly in different musical sounds and:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hadrian says:
> They could do a song about taking a shit and make it sound like the meaning of life



One of those bands who you have to listen to the whole song before you can even make a proper judgement.


----------



## Lushay (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh. I went to their concert a bit ago.  And when I can feel with my sun hands,
I promise not to lose her again~.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Aug 30, 2010)

I heard about this band when Last.fm put them on my recommended artists for this year's Summer Sundae. Gorilla Manor is a great album but it sounds so much better live. Really great music, and a great bunch of lads cos I talked to them after their performance, and I can't wait to see what their next album will hold


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Hoping to see them in London, just gotta get some people to come with me.


----------

